# On second thought - need a blower



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

I was considering just using a FEL, maybe with a plow when I retire to the camp in Oswego county, NY. However, based on the weather this past week, the money spent on a snowblower when I buy my 2320 or 2520 JD will be money well spent. You only need a storm like this evry three or four years to make it worth every penny and every time you're out there trying to go fast enough to load up the blower enough to hurl it far away with only three inches of snow on the ground! This is like the storm we got up there in 1967 or 1968 and wouldn't you know it, the ole JD 110 cracked an exhaust valve retainer. Once repaired, it took three days to dig out.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Hang in there!!!!

There's more coming!!!

We had a couple days in the 20's, and the ice backed off of the Pond as it heated up.

Next Alberta Clipper that swings down, and I'll let ya know what's coming 6-12 hiours in advance 

Get the thrower, and stock up on Mil-Surp Polypro long skivvies!!

The Manitou is BACK!!!!

Stay warm!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

Actually, I'm chilling in Virginia. My Mother, who lives up there all year is doing okay.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

nmt's,

I can see a blower in your future. Maybe a cab too. The way I look at it, is if I buy these things and never get to use them again, it will be worth all the chin-yang I paid!  Actually it was rather nice using my blower and heated cab yesterday, the only annoyance was the unthoughtful neighbors who kept making me stop and tell them how nice it was inside the cab. You know, I only had a windbreaker on. The longer they talked to me, the colder I got!

Anyway, you get the idea. Blowers rule, and cabs are their first-cousins!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Need more,

Tell Mom to hunker down!!!!

The Ice receeded a good 1/2 Mile over the last 24 hours, and the Lake effect ain't stopped since 2 weeks ago.

Temps are dropping. What ain't dumped here, gets carried her way.


Sitting in out in Virginia?

JEEEEZ!!!

Have you no sense of Fun!!!!? 

All the best to Mom. 
She's no doubt making the best of things like nothing has happened.

Mom's do that. 

Stay warm, and enjoy what's tossed at ya!
Eddinberry


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

Virginia is where the Navy left me and there's good jobs here for all the retired Navy types. Upstate NY has turned into an outdoor playground with few good paying jobs/companies left. It'll be good when I retire, but I don't know anything about hunting and hardly anything about fishing, although my long term goal is to be a fishing guide with no clients. I'm looking forward to some storms some day, clear the drive with the tractor, then put another log on the fire and watch nature's beauty. My wife and I truly enjoy all four seasons; snow, mud, bugs and leaves. Here's a link to a webcam about 10 miles from the camp. www.northernchateau.com/northernchateau.htm


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Need more,

"Fishing guide with no clients"...

Might sound silly to most, but I share your focus!!! 

Good ta hear ya did well after leaving Mother Green.

Hang in there!!

There's plenty of snotty, rotten, cold and Beautifull storms left in the old Manitou!!!!

They will be there when you are. 

Stay safe!!
Eddinberry


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a 64" blower and they are the best thing since sliced bread when the snow REALLY gets deep. Especially if your driveway is through a wooded section and tree lined. There just isn't anywhere to put the snow after 2-3 good snowfalls. 
It is best to hit it right away while it is still a bit powdery though. 

I also agree %100 with the cab suggestion also. 
I got 12 more inches last night and was out snowblowing until midnight without a cab and i looked like a snowman when I was done. My road ( 2.5 miles) is now clear though.


<------------------------BTW, I did the navy thing in Virginia also but could not get back to the mountains of Western Md. fast enough


----------

